
Show HN: Sound Shelter – Ready to Find Your New Favourite Record? - siquick
https://www.soundshelter.net/land.html
======
DrScump
Since this is about _new_ music, I would drop the "records" branding and refer
to _songs_.

~~~
siquick
Thanks for checking out.

The site actually only features music that is available on vinyl, hence the
records reference.

~~~
DrScump
OK, that's different, but the vinyl-only theme isn't stated anywhere on the
home page.

------
siquick
Would love to hear from any HN readers who are into electronic music :-)

